# Bruce Lee



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Okay kinda random but has anyone ever seen Bruce Lee's physique? The most ripped human being to have ever lived.. he looks anorexic, has 12 inch arms but.. he could DB bicep curl 75kg and reportidly hold a 120lb barbell in front of him arms completely out stretched for like a minute..

I just dont get how a person that thin can do that with such little mass, theres guys with really deep muscled arms 3 times as thick that cant do it.. was just something i was looking at lol i think its pretty weird!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

those are pretty **** tests of strength if you ask me... allthough I do respect Bruce Lee and like his films and his ideads for martial arts at the time.

He is slightly overrated thanks to loads of wing chun and TEH DEADLY nut huggers though


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

It's all about tendon strength. You must do more isometric training and more recovery needed.Also it's much harder to train like that mentally. Isometric training is boring but can give a lot of strength.That's is why not many people do it for years (mostly for a quite short time ). I did this kind of training for a few month . I can bicep curl 70kg and my arm is only 40cm but it's mostly tricep (my bicep is small compared to my tricep). So this strength test of Bruce Lee are legit. Few karate masters can squat 250kg and they will look like pencil necks near any bodybuilder:laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

He did look scrawny but fu**ing awsome IMO.


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

even bruce cut up for his films even though he was lightweight beforehand his whole philosophy was total strength and power with flexibility lets face it at least he can tie his shoes lol

i have to wear stuff that slip on lol


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Hmmmmm, I wonder who'd win Bruce Lee or Tyson.......I bet that idea has never been done before....... :lol:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Hmmmmm, I wonder who'd win Bruce Lee or Tyson.......I bet that idea has never been done before....... :lol:


fantastic robsta was waiting for that to be started again! :lol: :lol: :lol:

in answer to your question...TYSON every time!!  :thumb:


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

jimmy79 said:


> fantastic robsta was waiting for that to be started again! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> in answer to your question...TYSON every time!!  :thumb:


Would depend who got in first, Tyson could obviously take a lot of body hits as hes a muscled fvcker. Brucey would get one Tyson shot in the face and go down. But Bruce lee has the same power as Tyson and can land something like 9 strikes per second because - hes an alien ninja. Tysons face and head are the same as any other human its the only thing you cant train. Who ever got a good blow in first would win.. could be Tyson with longer reach or could be Bruce with his lightening speed.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Would depend who got in first, Tyson could obviously take a lot of body hits as hes a muscled fvcker. Brucey would get one Tyson shot in the face and go down. But Bruce lee has the same power as Tyson and can land something like 9 strikes per second because - hes an alien ninja. Tysons face and head are the same as any other human its the only thing you cant train. Who ever got a good blow in first would win.. could be Tyson with longer reach or could be Bruce with his lightening speed.


Mate please dont...

This has been done to death !!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Bruce Lee is a god and can do anything!!! it was his birthday the other week , he would have been 70


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Would depend who got in first, Tyson could obviously take a lot of body hits as hes a muscled fvcker. Brucey would get one Tyson shot in the face and go down. But Bruce lee has the same power as Tyson and can land something like 9 strikes per second because - hes an alien ninja. Tysons face and head are the same as any other human its the only thing you cant train. Who ever got a good blow in first would win.. could be Tyson with longer reach or could be Bruce with his lightening speed.


I hope your joking, if not head on over to bullshido.net and get yourself educated on martial arts... Bruce Lee could not land 9 punches a second and if he could they would lack power


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Steven Segal would do them both at once with one hand behind his back and blindfolded


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Steven Segal would do them both at once with one hand behind his back and blindfolded


Yeah well Hong Komg Phuey would whup both there ass's and YOURS !!!


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

jean claude van DAMN he is a hard man!


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

I raise you a chuck norris for teh roundhouse kick


----------



## Wells (Oct 25, 2010)

I adore Bruce Lee, he (along with Tekken on Playstation) got me into the whole martial arts thing and I did it for a good 3 years and could kick a 6'8 guy in the face with ease.

His body was a ****ing temple and I'd rarther have his body than a Cutler's or Kevin Levrone's from the 90s. He had like 0.01% body fat, crazy! He did go through a stage where he bulked up on muscle and looked awesome but then he trimmed down back to his usual self. (You wanna try and find that picture, he looked beef)

If I honestly could have anyones body along with it's knowledge and skill, over anyone it'd be Bruce Lee.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

straughany10 said:


> Bruce Lee nacked Chuck Norris in Way of the Dragon ;-)


Chuck is still alive :lol:


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> Total and utter rubbish - he could have that now he has been dead for a few decades- that % of body fat is not possible for a living person


I think he was exagerating a bit bro, less than 1% BF is possible though, ever heard of that Richard Sandrak kid? At his physical peak his BF was 0.8% thats pretty sick..

I think Tony Jaa would own all their asses


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> without bodyfat your dead !! pure and simple - under 1 % ??? so work out what you recon the lowest is for a healthy living human ??


1% certainly isnt healthy.. show BBers are like 4-6% i wouldnt say that was healthy either. I reckon under 8% is probally unhealthy as ive been told the range for a 6 pack is between 8-12% but that could be bollocks lol


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> 1 % is near death - systems and organs will be harmed liver, kidneys, brain ect - no sports person have ever been that low ever -(unless due to illness) its just bull


Yeah certainly wouldnt be good state to be in thats for sure. Some BBers, martial artists, freaks.. just want to be the most ripped and the end result is almost killing themselves i guess. Most importantly ofcourse BF keeps you warm


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Yeah certainly wouldnt be good state to be in thats for sure. Some BBers, martial artists, freaks.. just want to be the most ripped and the end result is almost killing themselves i guess. *Most importantly ofcourse BF keeps you warm*


I think you meant brandy mate


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> no they would be in a coma


Well not all of them obviously.. as some have been 1% and lower tested by reliable scientists/doctors etc. Im sure the freak must have been on many drugs to compensate for it. He also had a genetic mutation as they said.


----------

